# Forcé d'acheter des iPod...



## tecamak (26 Décembre 2007)

c'est un scandale !
j'ai l'impression qu'apple fait tout pour nous forcer à choisir un ipod ! ce sont les seuls officiellement compatibles avec un Mac !
on n'as plus droit au choix quand on a un Mac ?
c'est pas cool !




voilà, c'était mon coup de gueule...désolé


----------



## vleroy (26 Décembre 2007)

tecamak a dit:


> c'est un scandale !
> j'ai l'impression qu'apple fait tout pour nous forcer à choisir un ipod ! ce sont les seuls officiellement compatibles avec un Mac !
> on n'as plus droit au choix quand on a un Mac ?
> c'est pas cool !
> voilà, c'était mon coup de gueule...désolé



Ca me rappelle une lettre d'un certain Steve Jobs qui disait la même chose que toi (début 2007), en arrière plan les DRM...


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2007)

Meuh non, tu n'es pas obligé d'acheter un iPod. Tu peux aussi t'offrir un Ghettoblaster comme dans les '80. Si si.


----------



## vleroy (26 Décembre 2007)

et encore, là, c'est un mini


----------



## Poutchi (26 Décembre 2007)

tecamak a dit:


> c'est un scandale !
> j'ai l'impression qu'apple fait tout pour nous forcer à choisir un ipod ! ce sont les seuls officiellement compatibles avec un Mac !
> on n'as plus droit au choix quand on a un Mac ?
> c'est pas cool !
> ...



officiellement peut etre..
officieusement il te suffit de connecter l'engin à ton ordi et de faire glisser tes fichiers musicaux dedans..


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> officiellement peut etre..
> officieusement il te suffit de connecter l'engin à ton ordi et de faire glisser tes fichiers musicaux dedans..



Oui, on arrive (presque) toujours à trouver une solution en cherchant sur le net. Par exemple ici (cf. là).


----------



## Choan (27 Décembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Meuh non, tu n'es pas obligé d'acheter un iPod. Tu peux aussi t'offrir un Ghettoblaster comme dans les '80. Si si.



Wahouu il enterre tous les tektonikeux a lui tout seul :love::rateau:


----------



## koeklin (27 Décembre 2007)

Songbird est un logiciel soutenu par Mozilla dont l'interface rappelle iTunes et qui te permet de te délivrer des chaines de "l'iTuneStore Absolument (ça j'en suis  sûr) et de "l'iPod Absolument" si je ne me trompe (là je m'avance peut être).



> c'est un scandale !
> j'ai l'impression qu'apple fait tout pour nous forcer à choisir un ipod !


c'est faux!
Apple te laisse le choix entre un ipod...





...et un iPhone


----------



## DrFatalis (27 Décembre 2007)

"c'est un scandale !" 

Ah ! non ! c'est un peu court, jeune homme ! 
On pourrait dire... Oh ! Dieu !... bien des choses en somme... 
En variant le ton, -par exemple, tenez: 
Agressif : "Moi, monsieur, si j'avais un iphone, 
Il faudrait sur-le-champs que je le jailbrakasse !" 

Amical : "Ne le trempez dans votre tasse 
Pour boire, faites-vous fabriquer une chope !" 

Descriptif : "C'est un roc (R) !... c'est un pc !... c'est un ipod ! 
Que dis-je, un ipod ?... C'est un, d'oreille, diverticule !" 

Curieux : "De quoi sert cette oblongue capsule ? 
D'écritoire, monsieur, ou de boîtes à cash flow ?" 

Gracieux : "Aimez-vous à ce point Cupertino 
Que paternellement vous vous préoccupâtes 
De mettre votre argent dans leurs petites pattes ?" 

Truculent : "Ca, monsieur, lorsque Macbook utilisez, 
La fumée de batterie vous sort-elle du nez 
Sans qu'un voisin ne crie au mac addict brulé ?" 

Prévenant : "Gardez-vous, votre tête entraînée 
Par ce poids, de tomber votre iphone sur le sol !" 

Tendre : "Faites-lui faire un petit parasol 
De peur que sa couleur au soleil ne se fane !" 

Pédant : "L'animal seul, monsieur, qu'Aristophane 
Appelle Hippocampelephantocamélos 
Dut avoir sous son front tant de verre sur tant d'O.S. !" 

Cavalier : "Quoi, l'ami, l'ipod est à la mode ? 
Pour se faire voler, c'est vraiment très commode !" 

Emphatique : "Aucun autre ne peut, ipod magistral, 
te voler ton succès, car tu es sans égal!" 


Enfin parodiant Pyrame en un sanglot: 
" Le voilà donc cet ipod qui des nuits de son maître 
A détruit l'harmonie ! Il en rougit, le traître !" 


"j'ai l'impression qu'apple fait tout pour nous forcer à choisir un ipod ! ce sont les seuls officiellement compatibles avec un Mac !"
Je suis éblouis de ta clairvoyance ! Mais pour quelles obscures raisons Apple voudrait nous faire acheter des ipods ? Parce qu'ils sont les meilleurs (c'est vrai?). Parce qu'ils sont fabriqués par apple ?

"on n'as plus droit au choix quand on a un Mac ?"
Bien au contraire, c'est alors qu'on a le choix. Par exemple, le choix d'acheter pour 12 euros un baladeur numérique de-la-mort-qui-tue qui épouvanterai le moindre gweilos hong kongais, de le brancher sur son port USB et de transférer manu (sans militari) ses fichiers mp3 piratés dessus.

"c'est pas cool !"
Bhou ouin, ya Apple y fait qu'à m'embêter ....


----------



## fedo (27 Décembre 2007)

> j'ai l'impression qu'apple fait tout pour nous forcer à choisir un ipod ! ce sont les seuls officiellement compatibles avec un Mac !
> on n'as plus droit au choix quand on a un Mac ?



c'est bien pour ça qu'apple a lancé l'ipod au début de la décennie, parce qu'il n'y avait pas de baladeur numérique compatible Mac.

après faut pas que Sony, Creative et les autres viennent se plaindre de s'être faits piquer le marché...


----------



## iota (27 Décembre 2007)

Salut.



tecamak a dit:


> j'ai l'impression qu'apple fait tout pour nous forcer à choisir un ipod ! ce sont les seuls officiellement compatibles avec un Mac !


D'un autre côté, les seuls lecteurs qui valent le coup sont basés sur le protocole de transfert MTP de Microsoft qui ne fonctionne qu'avec Windows Media Player...

Reste l'UMS, mais c'est très vite limité pour gérer une grosse quantité de fichiers musicaux (et pas de liste de lecture intelligentes ou autres raffinements du genre). Et normalement, ça fonctionne sur Mac en UMS.

Alors, à qui la faute ? 

@+
iota


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2007)

fedo a dit:


> c'est bien pour ça qu'apple a lancé l'ipod au début de la décennie, parce qu'il n'y avait pas de baladeur numérique compatible Mac.



Me souviens que les premières versions d'iTunes, 1 et 2 je crois, étaient compatibles avec certains baladeurs MP3, comme les Rio notamment.

Puis l'iPod est arrivé...


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2007)

C'est vrai que ça peut sembler un peu chiant, cela dit, je pense qu'Apple n'est pas à blâmer, cette fois... Ce n'est pas de leur fait si leur baladeur est le seul ou presque pleinement compatible mac... Cela dit, j'ai eu des clé USB MP3 ya quelques années qui marchaient bien sous mac...
Et puis, limite, le iPod est pas dégueu comme baladeur, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2008)

je dois être bête.

En quoi Apple serait responsable des développements de sociétés tierces? Ce n'est pas à Apple de développer les drivers idoines pour des appareils dont seuls les fabricants ont les codes sources.

Si Creative veut rendre compatible ses lecteurs, il n'ont qu'à développer leur propre programme. exactement comme pour les téléphones. Il y a d'un coté ceux qui diffusent leur protocole, qui respectent les standards et de l'autre ceux qui ont des protocoles propriétaires.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (3 Janvier 2008)

En même temps, depuis que j'ai un mac et un ipod, je ne regrette absolument pas les autres lecteurs MP3 et mon PC, qui bien que fait pour fonctionner ensemble avaient un fonctionnement bien fastidieux !
Alors avoir pour seul choix le meilleur (AMHA), ça ne me dérange pas outre mesure


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Me souviens que les premières versions d'iTunes, 1 et 2 je crois, étaient compatibles avec certains baladeurs MP3, comme les Rio notamment.
> 
> Puis l'iPod est arrivé...


 
Je pense que c'est toujours le cas... en tous cas quand on inspecte un peu les resources du package de l'application iTunes 7.5 on trouve toujours des icones représentant ces baladeurs Rio et dans les loacalized.strings des références à ces baladeurs


----------



## apple4ever (18 Janvier 2008)

il y 1 an avant de connaître la joie d'avoir un ipod j'avais un packardbell et il marchait impec avec itunes.


----------



## zepatente (21 Janvier 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Meuh non, tu n'es pas obligé d'acheter un iPod. Tu peux aussi t'offrir un Ghettoblaster comme dans les '80. Si si.



Qu'est ce que tu dis , je t'entend pas !!!


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (24 Janvier 2008)

Qu'ouis je ? Il existerais d'autres lecteurs MP3 que les Ipod ? 
Surement des lecteurs de seconde Zune !  ​


----------



## flotow (24 Janvier 2008)

Les MuVO de creative sont gérés par iTunes


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (24 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Les MuVO de creative sont gérés par iTunes


MuVo ça que rien ! 

Ok j'arréte la pour aujourd'hui ... arrétez de me tenter !


----------

